# backgrounds?



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anybody know where I can find some crazy nice 3D backgrounds?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

search for 'Back to Nature' but be prepared to apy a hell of alot more than your tank probably cost!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Actually I meant just fiberglass backgrounds. Don't know why I typed that before but thanx Craig. The only one I found so far is this: http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseac...d/6665/cid/2866

Can't find anymore.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Thompson374 said:


> Actually I meant just fiberglass backgrounds. Don't know why I typed that before but thanx Craig. The only one I found so far is this: http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseac...d/6665/cid/2866
> 
> Can't find anymore.
> [snapback]1142622[/snapback]​


if you have a small enough tank you can get a background from here, they're affordable.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/pet-king/pt1021.html

matt


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

Make your own!!! I can't recommend it enough cause it is so easy and looks so butt-kicking. Get some styrafoam sheets about 1 inch thickness and cut it out to size of the back of your tank. You'll want to have it so you can get each piece into the tank (if you have a large tank with a center divider on top ) before glueing. start molding them with a knife to make it look like rocks. you can even break off pieces from another sheet and glue them to have more depth. Then spray it with this stuff called " Great stuff " acrylic latex foam and spread it on lightly over the top. After it drys get some cement and start paving all over the front side( the side you are going to see) Believe me this will totally look like a real rock face after that step. You can even get some cement-paint at the craft store and add some sporatic layers to the rock to make it look more natural. Give it about two or three days to completely dry and glue each piece together with aquarium sealant INSIDE THE DRY TANK! USE ALOT OF GLUE, cause styrafoam takes alot to keep underwater . Make sure you leave a gap if needed for the filter..etc if needed. After you glue it let the glue dry for at least a full 24 hrs. before adding any water. Then you have to filter the aquarium for at least three days without fish, with water changes daily.
Believe me I was a skeptic too when I first heard this and using cement , but I have had fish in it now for about 2 months now and they are not only doing great, but they love the rocks and caves that I created. It looks like I have a sea world aquarium display in my living room!!


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

petfish said:


> Make your own!!! I can't recommend it enough cause it is so easy and looks so butt-kicking. Get some styrafoam sheets about 1 inch thickness and cut it out to size of the back of your tank. You'll want to have it so you can get each piece into the tank (if you have a large tank with a center divider on top ) before glueing. start molding them with a knife to make it look like rocks. you can even break off pieces from another sheet and glue them to have more depth. Then spray it with this stuff called " Great stuff " acrylic latex foam and spread it on lightly over the top. After it drys get some cement and start paving all over the front side( the side you are going to see) Believe me this will totally look like a real rock face after that step. You can even get some cement-paint at the craft store and add some sporatic layers to the rock to make it look more natural. Give it about two or three days to completely dry and glue each piece together with aquarium sealant INSIDE THE DRY TANK! USE ALOT OF GLUE, cause styrafoam takes alot to keep underwater . Make sure you leave a gap if needed for the filter..etc if needed. After you glue it let the glue dry for at least a full 24 hrs. before adding any water. Then you have to filter the aquarium for at least three days without fish, with water changes daily.
> Believe me I was a skeptic too when I first heard this and using cement , but I have had fish in it now for about 2 months now and they are not only doing great, but they love the rocks and caves that I created. It looks like I have a sea world aquarium display in my living room!!
> [snapback]1195921[/snapback]​


OK I lied, now that I read my own post it doesnt sound too easy lol But it is so worth it when you are done. I thought it was fun and I got the whole family involved in making it.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

here is a picture of what the background looks like in the tank after it is all done. Sorry I didnt take any pictures while I was setting it up.
View attachment 76642


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

backround inside. does the foam seep up and get nasty? clean it? weird


----------



## petfish (Sep 16, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> backround inside. does the foam seep up and get nasty? clean it? weird
> [snapback]1196308[/snapback]​


 no not at all, the foam is all covered with cement on the front side and the back is completely siliconed to seal it water tight to the back. Plus the type of foam i used is the kinda they stick fake plants in, rather than the regular packaging foam ( its much more rigid )


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

the pic looks good!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

These look realistic.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's mine 266g.


----------

